# 11. Bank1Saar Marathon



## snoopy-bike (3. März 2010)

Unter dem Slogan " *ELDORADO TRAILS *" findet in diesem Jahr der 11. Bank1Saar Marathon statt.
Anlässlich der DM im nächsten Jahr wurden ALLE Strecken noch einmal überarbeitet und modifiziert.

Herausgekommen sind fogende Strecken:

Langstrecke mit 100 km und 3.000 Höhenmetern
Mittelstrecke mit 51 km und 1.500 Höhenmetern und die
Kurzstrecke mit jetzt 27 km und 800 Höhenmetern.

Wichtig; die neue Kurzstrecke ist jetzt wieder einsteigergeeignet!! 

Nähere Infos und die Ausschreibung ist absofort unter www.bank1saar-mtb.de verfügbar!


----------



## Sunray (3. März 2010)

Hallo
Ich fand die "alte" Langstrecke schon sehr anspruchsvoll (im Vergleich zur Saarschleife und St Wendel). Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere wird es noch elitärer. Ist dies wirklich erwünscht ? Ich fand das Teilnehmerfeld auf der Langstrecke schon recht klein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (3. März 2010)

muss halt DM tauglich sein,


----------



## drivingghost (3. März 2010)

dann hast du die em in albstadt nicht erlebt. zwei trails waren glaub dabei...


----------



## 007ike (4. März 2010)

es geht nicht um die Trails sondern um die Länge der Strecke. Der potentielle Sieger muss rechnerich eine gewisse Zeit unterwegs sein, damit die Strecke als Langstrecke vom BRD akzeptiert wird. 
und ja ich hab die em in albstadt nicht erlebt!


----------



## snoopy-bike (5. März 2010)

Sunray schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich fand die "alte" Langstrecke schon sehr anspruchsvoll (im Vergleich zur Saarschleife und St Wendel). Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere wird es noch elitärer. Ist dies wirklich erwünscht ? Ich fand das Teilnehmerfeld auf der Langstrecke schon recht klein.



Hallo...

die 4 Kilometer und knapp 300 HM mehr fallen nicht besonders auf, da sie sehr moderat gehalten wurden... insbesondere bergan! Bergab gibts dafür jetzt noch einen richtigen geilen Trail mehr!
Ein schwerer Anstieg aus der "alten" Strecke ist nicht mehr dabei, so dass sich die Strecke jetzt insgesamt besser fahren lässt. 
Wichtig für eine DM ist nach den offiziellen Statuten entweder die min. Fahrtzeit oder Streckenlänge... ist aber in diesem Fall egal, weil diese Version für jede Streckenlänge *SPAß* bedeutet!


----------



## mih (9. März 2010)

Sag doch Bescheid, wenn die Anmeldung offen ist. Brauche ein Trainingsziel - dieses Jahr wäre ich das erste mal dabei 

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Peter Lang (9. April 2010)

hallo,
ich wollte mich grad auf der br-timing Seite für die Mitteldistanz anmelden, aber der Bank1 Saar Marathon ist dort noch gar nicht aufgelistet
Jetzt wollt ich mir selbst mal ein bischen Druck machen und die Wampe bis zum Start verkleinern und jetzt das

Gruß Peter


----------



## snoopy-bike (11. April 2010)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich wollte mich grad auf der br-timing Seite für die Mitteldistanz anmelden, aber der Bank1 Saar Marathon ist dort noch gar nicht aufgelistet
> Jetzt wollt ich mir selbst mal ein bischen Druck machen und die Wampe bis zum Start verkleinern und jetzt das
> 
> Gruß Peter



Ab kommenden Dienstag ist die Anmeldung online!!


----------



## Peter Lang (14. April 2010)

so, alles klar, hab mich gerade angemeldet.


----------



## snoopy-bike (15. April 2010)

Nächste Woche gibt es weitere neue wichtige Infos wie z.B.:
Höhenprofile der einzelnen Strecken, T-Shirt Design, Flyer & Plakate zum download, sowie die Ausschreibung zum 4. Kids Race!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy-bike (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

jetzt endlich online:

*- Höhenprofile der neuen Strecken*

*- T-Shirt Entwurf 2010!* (ACHTUNG T-Shirtfarbe weicht ab!)

Zur Ansicht oder zum Download:

*- Flyer Kids Race am 04. September 2010
- Flyer Marathon am 05. September 2010
- Plakat 2010*

hier gehts zu den Infos:

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (20. Mai 2010)

Ich habe gerade gelesen das die richtig schönen Abschnitte die richtig in die Beine gehen, wie z.B. Uhu-Brunnen und Lächeln-Anstieg, aber auch der Bomber aus dem Programm geholt wurden.

Gibt es da ein Grund?

VG
marco


----------



## Cywalker (20. Mai 2010)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade gelesen das die richtig schönen Abschnitte die richtig in die Beine gehen, wie z.B. Uhu-Brunnen und Lächeln-Anstieg, aber auch der Bomber aus dem Programm geholt wurden.
> 
> Gibt es da ein Grund?
> 
> ...



Ich habe das so interpretiert, dass diese Abschnitte nur aus der Kurz-Strecke rausgenommen wurden, um diesen einsteigerfreundlicher zu machen. Im (Halb-)Marathon sind sie noch drin. Hoffe mal, damit lieg ich richtig.


----------



## crazyeddie (20. Mai 2010)

nur so würde das sinn machen. wie sonst können die strecken mehr höhenmeter bekommen haben, wenn schonmal zwei der längsten anstiege raus sind?


----------



## snoopy-bike (21. Mai 2010)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> nur so würde das sinn machen. wie sonst können die strecken mehr höhenmeter bekommen haben, wenn schonmal zwei der längsten anstiege raus sind?



Korrekt!


----------



## Peter Lang (6. Juli 2010)

woran liegt es eigentlich, daß man bei br timing bei Veranstaltungen die viel später stattfinden schon die Teilnehmerlisten sehen kann und beim Bank1 Marathon noch niemanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy-bike (6. Juli 2010)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> woran liegt es eigentlich, daß man bei br timing bei Veranstaltungen die viel später stattfinden schon die Teilnehmerlisten sehen kann und beim Bank1 Marathon noch niemanden?



Wird sich wohl noch keiner angemeldet haben!

Aber im Ernst, die Anmeldelisten erscheinen bei BR-Timing erst dann, wenn das Startgeld bezahlt wurde und dieses durch den Veranstalter bei BR-Timing auch bestätigt wurde...
Das läuft beim RSC IGB immer -wie jedes Jahr - etwas schleppend, was der Veranstaltung an sich jedoch, so denke ich, keinen Abbruch tut... 
Ich glaube es gab beim Marathon hier noch nie jemanden, der nicht zur Veranstaltung zugelassen, oder bei dem über bezahltes Startgeld rumdiskutiert wurde... im Monemt gibt es andere Sachen -WICHTIGERES- zu erledigen, die Listen kommen noch.


----------



## Peter Lang (19. Juli 2010)

hallo,

ich nehme ja an ,daÃ das an br timing liegt. Als ich mich angemeldet habe wurde mir mitgeteilt daÃ die StartgebÃ¼hr am Veranstaltungstag in bar zu entrichten sei.
Einige Zeit spÃ¤ter dann eine email, nein war ein Versehen StartgebÃ¼hr bitte Ã¼berweisen.
Heute dann wieder eine email, leider haben wir ihnen den falschen Betrag genannt, bitte noch 5 â¬nachzahlen.
Also ich freu mich ja auf die Veranstaltung und war bisher immer begeistert. Aber dieser Hickhack mit der Anmeldung nervt.

GruÃ Peter


----------



## snoopy-bike (21. Juli 2010)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich nehme ja an ,daÃ das an br timing liegt. Als ich mich angemeldet habe wurde mir mitgeteilt daÃ die StartgebÃ¼hr am Veranstaltungstag in bar zu entrichten sei.
> Einige Zeit spÃ¤ter dann eine email, nein war ein Versehen StartgebÃ¼hr bitte Ã¼berweisen.
> ...



Sorry!

Ist tatsÃ¤chlich nicht unsere Schuld! Das Problem in diesem Jahr ist die Umbennung der Strecken:
In den letzten Jahren hatten wir die kleine Strecke Mini-Strecke genannt, weil das so vom Verband gewÃ¼nscht war und die Mittlere Strecke haben wir Kurzstrecke genannt.
In diesem Jahr haben wir uns dazu entschlossen es den anderen Veranstaltern gleich zu tun und die Strecken in Kurzstrecke, Mittelstrecke & Langstrecke umzubenennen!
Insbesondere Kurzstrecke alt (FrÃ¼her Mittelstrecke) / neu hat wohl bei br-timing fÃ¼r etwas Verwirrung gesorgt.

Ich bitte dies zu entschuldigen!

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## oschmitt86 (23. Juli 2010)

Kann mir einer sagen wann die Vorfahrt ist??


----------



## snoopy-bike (26. Juli 2010)

oschmitt86 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen wann die Vorfahrt ist??



Hallo,

in diesem Jahr fällt die Vorfahrt wegen Personal- und Zeitmangel aus. 

- Sorry -

Viele Grüße


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (5. August 2010)

Moin,

schade dass die Vorfahrt ausfällt. Aber ich habe gerade ein anderes Problem.
Habe mich für die Mitteldistanz angemeldet, Geld überwiesen und auch schon ne Startnummer zugewiesen bekommen, und muss jetzt aufgrund meines desolaten Trainingssttandes mich zur kleinen Einsteigerrunde hinreißen lassen.

Wie ist das denn jetzt mit der Nummer und der Ummeldung ? Muss ich das beim RSC auf der HP?

Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## [email protected] (10. August 2010)

007ike schrieb:


> muss halt DM tauglich sein,



WND war ja auch nicht WM tauglich ...


----------



## 007ike (11. August 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> WND war ja auch nicht WM tauglich ...



woher willst du das wissen, du bist doch nur die Mitteldistanz gefahren? 
Es geht ja auch eher um die vorgeschriebene Länge des Rennens als über die technische Schwierigkeit der Strecke!


----------



## squirrel (11. August 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> WND war ja auch nicht WM tauglich ...



Ich sehe, dass deine persönliche Definition von "WM-tauglich" doch scheinbar deutlich von offiziellen Regularien abweicht:

_Quelle: UCI Rules (Part IV Mountainbike Race)_ von www.uci.ch 
*Course*
4.2.012 The course for a cross-country race should include a variety of terrain such as road sections, forest tracks, fields, and earth or gravel paths, and include significant amounts of climbing and descending. Paved or tarred/asphalt roads should not exceed 15% of the total course.
4.2.013 The course must be wholly ridable even in difficult weather conditions. Parallel sections must be provided on sections of the course likely to deteriorate easily.
4.2.015 Extended single track sections must have periodic passing sections.

Eine Strecke wird nicht dadurch WM-tauglich, dass man den fahrtechnischen Anspruch durch möglichst viele schwierige Passagen hochsetzt.


----------



## [email protected] (17. August 2010)

007ike schrieb:


> woher willst du das wissen, du bist doch nur die Mitteldistanz gefahren?
> Es geht ja auch eher um die vorgeschriebene Länge des Rennens als über die technische Schwierigkeit der Strecke!



Nein, sowas würde ich nie machen 

@squirrel: Ja, es war meine Persönliche Meinung, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es nach den Richtlinien der UCI alles richtig war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (20. August 2010)

Heute bin ich mal ein Stück der Strecke abgefahren. Der "Fanclub " aus Hassel bringt sich scheinbar wieder in Form.
Da fährt man doch nach dem Bahnhof bei so einem Baustoffhändler wieder in den Wald. Von dort ab bis zum Sportplatz ist alles mit Ästen zugelegt. Die größten hab ich in den Wald geschmissen, aber ich nehme an, die liegen morgen wieder dort. 
Dort muß sich wirklich ein unglaublich blöder Idiot austoben.

Gruß Peter


----------



## devnull (21. August 2010)

Irgendwann im Frühjahr wollte ich den Streckenteil auch nochmal abfahren und da war es auch nicht besser oder eher unfahrbar.
Ich hatte da zuerst Holzfällarbeiten vermutet.
Aufgrund zweier unerklärlicher Erlebnisse mit einem agressiven älteren Herrn mit Hund, fahre ich den Streckenteil nur noch sehr selten.

Gruss
Chris


----------



## oschmitt86 (21. August 2010)

Servus Leute,
dort an der Stelle ist (war) es wirklich sehr offensichtlich das nachgeholfen wurde bei den Ästen oder sogar Stämmen.
Wir waren heute morgen auf der Marathonstrecke unterwegs und sind ab dem Baustoffhändler dann ein Stück über die Strasse gefahren. Aber von der Strasse bis Sportplatz vorbei haben wir alles weggeräumt. Mal sehen für wie lange...
Erfreulich ist das bei der Abfahrt zum Betzental der Baum endlich mal weg ist. Auch nach dem Uhu Brunnen ist links runter wieder frei.
Aber der DB Trail ist ja kaum fahrbar.
Bleibt der drin?? Bei dem Zustand wäre glaub ich keiner traurig wenn man den Abschnitt umfährt.
Wie seht ihr das???

Gruss Oli


----------



## Limit83 (22. August 2010)

oschmitt86 schrieb:


> Aber der DB Trail ist ja kaum fahrbar.
> Bleibt der drin?? Bei dem Zustand wäre glaub ich keiner traurig wenn man den Abschnitt umfährt.
> Wie seht ihr das???
> 
> Gruss Oli



Bin am Donnerstag runter - (wunderbar) fahrbar, auch mit Hardtail und FF am Hinterrad . 
Aber wir werden uns für die Allgemeinheit hier noch was überlegen, macht euch also keine Sorge!!! Über die Straße umfahren ist wahrscheinlich keine Option. 

Gruß Sascha

edit: Anmerken möchte ich dennoch, dass solche Abschnitte auch bei anderen Veranstaltung in der Strecke sind (und dort nicht nur ca. 50m lang). Schieben ist dann keine Schande, sondern es zeugt eher von persönlicher Größe, wenn man sein fahrtechnisches Können und Material richtig einschätzen kann.


----------



## Blocko (22. August 2010)

DB Trail rockt besser denn je! 
nach meinem Alpencross von dieser Woche ist die Vorfreude groß! Mache für den 05.09. Werbung wo ich kann (selbst bei uns in der Firma).


----------



## snoopy-bike (22. August 2010)

... ist schon unglaublich was das "bißchen" DB - Trail erwachsenen Männern für einen Angstschweiß auf die Stirn treibt....
dabei wäre es so einfach, absteigen und mit dem Rad runterlaufen... geht oftmals schneller als fahrern, aber das kann "Mann" sich wohl nicht eingestehen...

Also, lange Rede kurzer Sinn:

es wird einen "Chicken-Way" geben... der dann aber natürlich länger dauert... sonst wäre es ja unfair!


----------



## b-kutscher (22. August 2010)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Heute bin ich mal ein Stück der Strecke abgefahren. Der "Fanclub " aus Hassel bringt sich scheinbar wieder in Form.
> Da fährt man doch nach dem Bahnhof bei so einem Baustoffhändler wieder in den Wald. Von dort ab bis zum Sportplatz ist alles mit Ästen zugelegt. Die größten hab ich in den Wald geschmissen, aber ich nehme an, die liegen morgen wieder dort.
> Dort muß sich wirklich ein unglaublich blöder Idiot austoben.
> 
> Gruß Peter



ich bin aus hassel und auch öfters da unterwegs auch mit meinem dog...wenn ich da mal einen erwische zonkts,diese dämlichen penner die meinen sie müssten hilfssheriffs spielen und fahrlässig wege verblocken am besten noch nach ner kurve...also seit gewarnt vor mir ich werd nicht fackeln!!!


----------



## [email protected] (22. August 2010)

DB Trail , das macht doch erst den Reiz aus !

Bitte noch mehr Technikabfahrten einbauen .

Gruß gujope


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (22. August 2010)

Hallo,
Habe mich noch im letzten Moment für die Kurzstrecke entschieden. Da es keine Vorfahr gab wollte ich gerne wissen ob die erste Runde im Betzental bleibt oder die Streckenführung eine gaaanz andere ist ?

Btw. wo können sich die Zuschauer für die Kurzstrecke positionieren ?

VG
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy-bike (23. August 2010)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Habe mich noch im letzten Moment für die Kurzstrecke entschieden. Da es keine Vorfahr gab wollte ich gerne wissen ob die erste Runde im Betzental bleibt oder die Streckenführung eine gaaanz andere ist ?
> 
> Btw. wo können sich die Zuschauer für die Kurzstrecke positionieren ?
> ...



Hallo, 

Streckenführung ist bis Kilometer (etwa) 17,4 völlig identisch! (Vor DB - Trail) dann 100 Meter solo, restlichen 10 Kilometer wieder völlig identisch.

Gruß


----------



## goldbär (23. August 2010)

Hallo,

habe mich vor ca. 5 Wochen für die 51km angemeldet und das Geld überwiesen. Finde mich allerdings immer noch nicht in der Teilnehmerliste.
Wurde die Liste nicht aktualisiert oder ist da etwas schief gelaufen?


----------



## goldbär (26. August 2010)

goldbär schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mich vor ca. 5 Wochen für die 51km angemeldet und das Geld überwiesen. Finde mich allerdings immer noch nicht in der Teilnehmerliste.
> Wurde die Liste nicht aktualisiert oder ist da etwas schief gelaufen?



Hat sich erledigt. Ich hatte nur 27 überwiesen und eine Mail übersehen, dass es 32 kostet. Hab jetzt noch 5 überwiesen.


----------



## Blocko (26. August 2010)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Also, lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
> 
> es wird einen "Chicken-Way" geben... der dann aber natürlich länger dauert... sonst wäre es ja unfair!



"Chicken-Way" -> das ist aber ein ausgewachsenes Huhn! 
...wobei man ja eigentlich nicht wirklich viel dabei verliert. ich fahre den Weg, der gerade frei ist.  die Spitzkehren beim Hennenweg sind ja auch nett


----------



## snoopy-bike (27. August 2010)

Blocko schrieb:


> "Chicken-Way" -> das ist aber ein ausgewachsenes Huhn!
> ...wobei man ja eigentlich nicht wirklich viel dabei verliert. ich fahre den Weg, der gerade frei ist.  die Spitzkehren beim Hennenweg sind ja auch nett



.... aber lange nicht so verblockt 

hey, man kann nur mit den Mädels tanzen die da sind... will heißen die Lokalität ist halt so..


----------



## onlyforchicks (29. August 2010)

Hi ihr Bergaufbremser und DB-Trail-Verweigerer,

die Spitzkehren auf dem Chickenway sind doch auch nett zu fahren und haben auch ihren Reiz.

Ich glaube auf dem Chickenway legen sich mindestens genauso viele auf die Nase , wie auf dem Originalweg. Allerdings fällt man auf dem Chickenway weicher.

Gruss aus den saarländischen Wäldern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (29. August 2010)

Wir habens gestern mal getestet und es kommt zeitlich in etwa auf das Gleiche raus (der alte Weg, über die Stufe(n) war etwas schneller). Soll also jeder das fahren, was ihm mehr Spaß macht oder wo weniger Stau ist. 
Gruß


----------



## Peter Lang (31. August 2010)

Stimmt es eigentlich, daß die Bomberabfahrt dieses mal rausfällt?

Gruß Peter


----------



## 007ike (31. August 2010)

Ja ist weg!


----------



## Blocko (31. August 2010)

007ike schrieb:


> Ja ist weg!



ahhhhhhhhhh 
warum?
gab es Pöbel?


----------



## *Holdi* (31. August 2010)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Ich glaube auf dem Chickenway legen sich mindestens genauso viele auf die Nase , wie auf dem Originalweg. Allerdings fällt man auf dem Chickenway weicher.


 
Glaube ich fast auch. Der Boden ist dort noch so weich, daß es für Anfänger in den "steilen" Spitzkehren schwierig wird halt zu bekommen. 

Sind heute abend mal die alte Kurzstrecke abgefahren, und war alles frei. Nur der Wurzelweg, der unten am Sägeweiher (Fröschenpfuhl) endet, war mit einem alten Baum belegt. Der ist wohl bei dem Sturm vor paar Tagen umgefallen.

LG Holdi


----------



## devnull (31. August 2010)

*Holdi* schrieb:


> Sind heute abend mal die alte Kurzstrecke abgefahren, und war alles frei.
> LG Holdi



Ahh, interessant.
War heute gegen 13.00 Uhr nochmal bei Hassel zwischen dem Baustoffhändler und Spielplatz unterwegs.
Da waren wieder die üblichen Baum, Astsperren und regelrechte Spiesse gegen die Fahrtrichtung und in der Abfahrt am Spielplatz aufgebaut.
Man könnte meinen in Hassel wohnen noch Kopfgeldjäger oder Kanibalen !
Habe das ganze mal weggeräumt. Waren gefährliche Sachen dabei.
Da gibt sich wirklich jemand oder mehere Leute richtig Mühe aufwendig den Weg zu blockieren.
Kann man nur hoffen, dass während des Marathon nichts passiert.

Gruss
Chris


----------



## BENDERR (1. September 2010)

kann man an diese besagte stelle dann am sonntag nicht einfach 1-2 streckenposten hinstellen?
wenn die was beobachten sofort festhalten und polizei rufen.. kann ja nicht sein, was die da machen..


----------



## Limit83 (1. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

die Bereiche sind uns ja bekannt (die Personen eigentlich auch) - besonders der Eisenbergwald in Hassel - wir haben die letzten Tage immer wieder die Äste weggeräumt, so auch gestern Mittag um ca. 15 Uhr. Im Vorfeld des Marathons bleibt uns nix anderes übrig, als den Bereich immer wieder zu säubern. Denke aber unsere Lobby ist mittlerweile deutlich größer und am Marathon selbst braucht ihr euch keine Sorgen zu machen, denn es stehen an jeder Ecke Streckenposten, es sind Vereinsfahrer auf Bikes vor dem Start unterwegs und die Motorradfahrer fahren die Strecke nochmal komplett ab und räumen den Mist weg, so dass den Rennfahrern nichts mehr im Weg liegen wird. Außerdem werd ich versuchen der erste zu sein . Denke die einzelnen Personen, die diese Äste reinziehen, kann man nicht mehr umerziehen, daher hilft hier auch keine Diskussion! Sondern nur noch eine empfindliche Geldstrafe, daher ruft sofort die Polizei (Handy hat ja jeder dabei), sobald einer von euch mal im Wald einen sieht, der Bäume auf die Strecke zieht. Verfolgt diese vielleicht bis zur Haustür, die wohnen nicht weit weg von den bekannten stellen, und schon haben wir ein Problem weniger! Es handelt sich bei der Geschichte nämlich um versuchte schwere Körperverletzung! 
Gruß Limit


----------



## 007ike (1. September 2010)

und zwar Vorsätzliche! Da helfen dann auch keine Ausreden mehr!


----------



## Jobal (1. September 2010)

Nur aus Interesse, warum wurde die Streckenführung bei Reichenbrunn geändert, so daß Bomberabfahrt u. Lächelanstieg rausfallen?

Besonder um die Abfahrt isses schade, war immer ein Highlight.

Ciao Jobal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blocko (1. September 2010)

@ Jobal: Habe auch noch keine Antwort auf die selbe Frage s.u. bekommen.

Allerdings bin ich heute die Strecke abgefahren und muss sagen: es wurde am Ende ein schöner Ausgleich geschaffen. 

Vorbericht im "Aktuellen Bericht":
http://sr-mediathek.sr-online.de/beitrag_Video.php?id=2446
ab min 33:40


----------



## Jobal (1. September 2010)

jau, kann sein bin nur bis zur Bomber u. dann Richtung Heimat.

Finde es halt schade, genauso die mögliche Umfahrung vom DB Trail, irgendwie war/ist das doch das Besondere am IGB Marathon, daß es ab u. zu auch technisch schwierig war/ist.

Naja egal, wahrscheinlich fahre ich am Sonntag doch wieder mit.

Ciao Jobal


----------



## Limit83 (1. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

schöner Bericht im SR, wie ich finde...
Das Bomber/Lächelanstieg-Stück rauszunehmen war auch nicht einfach für uns, aber wir wollten die Kurzstrecke vereinfachen ohne eine zweite Streckentrennung und bei der Langdistanz die 100 km Grenze für die DM knacken. Früher war ja mit Bomber und DB die beiden schwersten Abfahrten auch auf der kürzesten Runde zu bewältigen, da beide nun raus sind, ist diese nun technisch deutlich einfacher macht aber dennoch eine Menge Spaß!
Außerdem liegt uns seit Jahren der Kahlenberg in der Nase mit in die Strecke aufzunehmen. Zudem war der Bereich in Oberwürzbach oft von einem Herrn aus dem Gebiet mit Baumstämmen zugezogen worden. Da wir nun dort nicht mehr fahren, haben wir uns das mehrmalige freiräumen hier auch gespart. 
Und nun können wir wieder sagen: das Event hat was Neues und das versuchen wir von Anfang an jedes Jahr unseren Teilnehmern zu bieten! Also viel Spaß am Kahlenberg!

Gruß Limit
P.S.: Am Asphaltanstieg hinauf erwarten wir nächstes Jahr vorraussichtlich den Kampf um die Medallien bei der DM und soll daher zum Zuschauerpunkt Nr. 1 werden! Und wir wollen versuchen hier Alpe d'Huez-Feeling schaffen!


----------



## Kendooo (2. September 2010)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> ... ist schon unglaublich was das "bißchen" DB - Trail erwachsenen Männern für einen Angstschweiß auf die Stirn treibt....



Gestern gab es auch einen regelrechten Auflauf. Dort wurde dann unter lutstarkem Gefluche die beste Linie gesucht. Ich stimme übrigens für die altbewährte Variante. Die macht auf jeden Fall mehr Spaß. Auch wenn ich es nicht sonderlich technische finde, da man über den Absatz ja einfach langsam rollen kann. (Ich hoffe, ich stürze jetzt nicht Sonntag genau dort.)


----------



## Sunray (2. September 2010)

Hallo
Wollte nur mal nachfragen ob diesen Jahr trinkflaschen gereicht werden ?
Danke


----------



## snoopy-bike (2. September 2010)

Sunray schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wollte nur mal nachfragen ob diesen Jahr trinkflaschen gereicht werden ?
> Danke



Hallo, 
ob sie gereicht werden kann ich nicht sagen.. wir haben heuer einen Personalengpass...
aber es gibt Flaschen zu wechseln...
Gruß


----------



## nf2 (3. September 2010)

Hallo,

bin neu hier und will dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal den MTB-Marathon mitfahren. Ich bin mir nur noch nicht ganz sicher, ob über die Kurz- oder Mitteldistanz.

- Ist es konditionell und streckentechnisch ein sehr großer Unterschied zwischen Kurz- und Mitteldistanz?
- Kann man sich auch noch nach der Streckenvorstellung morgen um 19Uhr anmelden, oder ist bis dahin die Nachmeldezeit (bis 20Uhr) schon vorbei?
- Wieviel früher sollte man Sonntags am Start sein?
- Bekommt man am Start schon eine volle Trinkflasche oder ist man auf sein eigenes Mitbringsel angewiesen?

P.S.: Damit ihr mich einordnen könnt: Ich fahre seit ca. 3 Monaten einmal wöchentlich Touren zwischen 30 und 40km, Höhenmeter kann ich nur schätzen, denke so um die 800hm (Höcher Berg, Kirkeler Wald (Felsenpfad und Co, heftigste Passagen schiebend ;-), etc.). Die Marathonstrecke sollte schon fordern, ohne aber durch Überforderung den Spass an der Sache zu nehmen.

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## crazyeddie (3. September 2010)

- ja, da gibt es schon einen deutlichen unterschied zwischen kurz und mittel, zumal die kurzstrecke dieses jahr wieder deutlicher auf einsteiger ausgerichtet ist
- die frage beantwortet am besten einer vom rsc. ich würd aber mal sagen, das wird schon irgendwie klappen. sonntags nachmelden müsste doch auch noch gehen?
- 1 stunde vorher bis 1 minute vorher, je nachdem ob du 5 oder 500 leute vor dir stehen haben willst 
- auf jeden fall trinkflasche mitbringen - am start gibts nix und selbst wenn es an den verpflegungsstationen trinkflaschen gibt, reichen die nicht für alle und die anderen strecken fahren die verpflegung vor der kurzstrecke an. die eigene trinkflasche auffüllen wird aber kein problem sein.
- fahr kurzstrecke! es ist ein rennen und keine tour. die guten vorsätze, es langsam anzugehen etc. sind schnell über bord geworfen, wenn die meute loshetzt. da verschätzt man sich gerne mal und fährt zu optimistisch an, was sich dann nachher rächt. auch hat man keinen spaß mehr auf den abfahrten, wenn der körper konditionell nicht mehr will. außerdem ist es schon ein erheblicher unterschied, ob man 40km mit 800hm oder 50km mit 1500hm fährt.


----------



## medicus41 (3. September 2010)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> außerdem ist es schon ein erheblicher unterschied, ob man 40km mit 800hm oder 50km mit 1500hm fährt.



Wobei man nicht unterschätzen sollte das als Anfänger die 800Hm bei einer Streckenlänge von 27km nicht zu unterschätzen sind.

gruss
medi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nf2 (4. September 2010)

alles klar, vielen Dank für die Entscheidungshilfe! Dann wird dieses Jahr erstmal Kurzstrecke zum Kennenlernen anstehen und vielleicht reicht es dann ja nächstes Jahr, nach längerem Training, für die Mitteldistanz.


----------



## Blocko (5. September 2010)

schöne Sache heute! Fettes Lob mal wieder!

Die DM kann kommen! 

Nächstes Jahr muss es für den Event heißen: *St. Ingbert ist jetzt St. Wendel mit noch besserer Strecke.* ;-)   
(in Gedenken an die überregional bekannteste Sportveranstaltung des Saarlandes)

Bike on!


----------



## oschmitt86 (5. September 2010)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen! Strecke is super, Wetter war perfekt.
Besser hätts nicht laufen können.
Freu mich jetzt schon wieder aufs nächste Jahr!
DM DM DM


----------



## medicus41 (5. September 2010)

Hallo,
gelungene Veranstaltung und tolle Strecke. Aber ich muss doch mal ein Wort zur Kurzstrecke in Bezug auf "Einstreckertauglichkeit" loswerden. 
Klar wurde der DB-Trail und die Bomberabfahrt rausgenommen. Aber der Anstieg zum Kahlenberg steht dem zum Uhubrunnen nicht sehr nach.

Und die Trails sind definitiv nicht von "Einsteiger" zu bewältigen. Ausser man tut halt alles schieben. Ich selbst bin bis auf 2 Anstiege alles gefahren, aber ich habe Freunde welche auch MTB fahren, aber hier absolut überfordert gewesen wären. 
Vielleicht sollte man das Adjektiv in "geübte Einsteiger" ändern.

gruss
medi


----------



## Blocko (5. September 2010)

medicus41 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man das Adjektiv in "geübte Einsteiger" ändern.
> 
> gruss
> medi



man wächst mit den Aufgaben - auch als Einsteiger.
bin 2003 nach 6 Monaten MTB (auch kein Rennrad oder so) den HM gefahren. klar man muss halt dann mal schieben oder ähnliches aber die Strecke ist absolut ein Traum...


----------



## crazyeddie (5. September 2010)

wenn man es dem einen einsteigergerecht genug macht, wird der nächste wieder einen zu hohen anspruch finden. irgendwann sieht die einsteigertour dann so aus, dass der jörg alle teilnehmer eine runde ums stadion schiebt.

die meisten "einsteiger", die da mitfahren, würden ohne diese einsteigertour einfach die mittlere runde fahren, weil sie eben irgendwann schonmal 50km rad (nicht mtb!) gefahren sind und dann ob des technischen anspruchs und der höhenmeter ziemlich große augen machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## medicus41 (5. September 2010)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> wenn man es dem einen einsteigergerecht genug macht, wird der nächste wieder einen zu hohen anspruch finden. irgendwann sieht die einsteigertour dann so aus, dass der jörg alle teilnehmer eine runde ums stadion schiebt.
> 
> die meisten "einsteiger", die da mitfahren, würden ohne diese einsteigertour einfach die mittlere runde fahren, weil sie eben irgendwann schonmal 50km rad (nicht mtb!) gefahren sind und dann ob des technischen anspruchs und der höhenmeter ziemlich große augen machen.



Klar, aber hier liegt der Focus auf der Definition was denn überhaupt ein Einsteiger ist. Und wenn ich heute mit dem MTB anfange und dabei erstmal nur auf den grossen Waldwegen unterwegs bin dann würde mich eine Eventbeschreibung in der "Einsteigerfreundlich" steht definitiv anziehen.
Und wenn ich das wie hier vorfinden würde wäre ich mehr geschockt weil dann nämlich der Spass auf der Strecke bleiben würde.

mfg
medi


----------



## chris84 (5. September 2010)

auch - oder gerade als einsteiger sollte man vielleicht auch vorher mal nen Blick auf die Strecke vor Ort werfen bevor man etwas fährt. 

ich hab natürlich die langdistanz mitgeholt, bei so ner geilen Strecke lohnt sich das zwei mal rund fahren allemal! 

war echt mal wieder erste Sahne heute, es gibt wohl kaum veranstaltungen, die so perfekt organisiert sind. Und die Strecke ist mein absoluter Favorit, heuer war sie meines Erachtens nach besser denn je. Was die Jungs da in den Wald gezimmert haben hat echt respekt verdient, hut ab! 

Ob es nur an den guten Bodenbedingungen gelegen hat weiß ich nicht, aber die Strecke ist noch nie so gut gerollt, bei gleichzeitig hohem Trailanteil und Abfahrten, die einem ein megabreites Grinsen ins Gesicht zaubern. (Ein Fotopoint direkt nach dem HamsterDH wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht )
Und der DB-Trail war auch top zu fahren, fast schon flowig. Die eine Stufe wird zwar immer höher, aber noch ist sie kein Problem... 

Und die Kahlenberg-Auffahrt passt auch ganz gut ins Konzept. Damit ist definitiv kaum noch mehr abwechslung auf die Strecke zu bekommen. Für den Anstieg hab ich auch gleich schon die Bezeichnung "Alp d'huez von St. Ingbert" gehört 
Ich denke bei der DM sollten dort möglichst viele Zuschauer hingelotst werden! das könnte ein ziemlich geiles Feeling werden 

normalerweise kämen jetzt hier die minus-Punkte... aber es gibt schlicht und einfach keine... höchstens vielleicht dass an K4 (die erste in der 2. Runde) die Äpfel und Bananen nicht aufgeschnitten waren  

genug gelabert, jetzt muss ich erst mal die Beine hochlegen


----------



## Da Anhänger (5. September 2010)

Hi 
mich würd mal interessieren wo man das video herbekommt das an diesem Kahlenberg (Alp d`huez)gedreht wurde.ich fand die Kurzstrecke ansich sehr schön und für fortgeschrittene Anfänger(also leute die schon technische grundlagen inne haben) sehr gut zugeschnitten.wieso sollte man auch ne strecke zu stark entschäfern..absolute einsteiger steigen ab bevor sie fallen, keiner brettert berge runter die ihm nicht geheuer sind.
jeder anfänger trainiert ja auf seinen ersten marathon zu egal ob kurz mittel oder langdistanz keiner würde sich ungeübt auf so ne strecke werfen.glaub ich nicht dran.

gruß


----------



## DeLocke (6. September 2010)

Wenns der SR war:
Also laut sr-online.de sollte gestern Abend im SportStudio ein Bericht kommen, aber der kam leider nicht.

Ich denke das der dann heute Abend im aktuellen Bericht nachgeholt wird!



Da Anhänger schrieb:


> Hi
> mich würd mal interessieren wo man das video herbekommt das an diesem Kahlenberg (Alp d`huez)gedreht wurde.ich fand die Kurzstrecke ansich sehr schön und für fortgeschrittene Anfänger(also leute die schon technische grundlagen inne haben) sehr gut zugeschnitten.wieso sollte man auch ne strecke zu stark entschäfern..absolute einsteiger steigen ab bevor sie fallen, keiner brettert berge runter die ihm nicht geheuer sind.
> jeder anfänger trainiert ja auf seinen ersten marathon zu egal ob kurz mittel oder langdistanz keiner würde sich ungeübt auf so ne strecke werfen.glaub ich nicht dran.
> 
> gruß


----------



## devnull (6. September 2010)

Der Beitrag war gestern Abend schon im "Aktuellen Bericht".
Kannst Du dir wie du weisst nachträglich in SR-Online anschauen.

Gruss
Chris


----------



## snoopy-bike (6. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

überaus erfolgreich ist der 11. Bank1Saar Marathon und somit die Generalprobe zur DM 2011 über die Bühne gegangen!
Leider sind wir im Moment nicht in der Lage, die Ergebnislisten, Informationen über den Bilderdienst auf unserer Homepage - aus technischen Gründen- zu veröffentlichen!

Hier nun zwei wichtige Links, wo selbiges zu finden ist:

http://www.sportfotos24.com/

bzw.:

www.br-timing.de

Ich bitte um Euer Verständnis.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen!


----------



## mtb-rider87 (6. September 2010)

Großes Lob...Top Organisation, Super Strecke und das auch noch bei bestem Wetter!!

Bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## Peter Lang (6. September 2010)

ja war wirklich eine super Veranstaltung.
Nur was mich etwas wundert, Freunde von mir wollten zum Anfeuern auf den Kahlenberg und eine Streckenpostin (ob man das wirklich so schreibt) wollte sie nicht rauflassen, weil dort der Weg zu eng wäre.
Sie sind dann aber doch rauf. Außer ihnen war dort aber kein Mensch mehr zu sehen.
Na ja, ich war aber erst nach drei Stunden dort, war wohl etwas zu spät
Muss ich nächstes Jahr eben früher dort sein.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Blocko (6. September 2010)

devnull schrieb:


> Der Beitrag war gestern Abend schon im "Aktuellen Bericht".
> Kannst Du dir wie du weisst nachträglich in SR-Online anschauen.
> 
> Gruss
> Chris





http://sr-mediathek.sr-online.de/beitrag_Video.php?id=2499

Bericht nach 02:00min


----------



## medicus41 (8. September 2010)

Hallo,
hat vielleicht jemand die Mittelstrecke mitgeloggt, so das man sie mal nachfahren kann?

gruss
medi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JAY85 (8. September 2010)

Hi!

In den nächsten Tagen und Wochen werden die weißen Pfeile auf dem Boden vom Marathon noch zu sehen sein.
So war es zumindest mal letztes Jahr.

Dürfte also kein Problem werden, die Strecke nochmal nachzufahren.
Also nicht lange zögern und wieder rauf auf die hammer Strecke 

mfg Sebastian


----------



## Limit83 (8. September 2010)

So ist es, die weißen Pfeile sind übrigens 1t Kalk!


----------



## oschmitt86 (8. September 2010)

Wahnsinn. Und eine gefühlte halbe Tonne davon hängt an meinem Bike


----------



## chris84 (8. September 2010)

oschmitt86 schrieb:


> Wahnsinn. Und eine gefühlte halbe Tonne davon hängt an meinem Bike


den Pfeilen zu folgen heißt nicht sie überfahren zu müssen


----------



## Limit83 (8. September 2010)

chris84 schrieb:


> den Pfeilen zu folgen heißt nicht sie überfahren zu müssen



So siehts aus, die Pfeile sind auch in der Regel neben die Ideallinie gelegt worden... Aber man fährt ja immer dorthin wo man hinschaut...


----------



## yo!eddy (8. September 2010)

...aber falls der Regen von letzter Nacht doch zu stark war....

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ciuucvodcgwwwwjr

Viel Spaß! Und ein Großes Lob an die Veranstalter, die Strecke wird immer schöner. Freu mich schon aufs nächste Jahr...


----------



## Oberaggi (8. September 2010)

Und was noch keiner erwähnt hat, waren die vielen netten Streckenposten (nicht unbedingt die grünen, obwohl die auch nett waren).


----------



## Schlammspritzer (8. September 2010)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Und was noch keiner erwähnt hat, waren die vielen netten Streckenposten (nicht unbedingt die grünen, obwohl die auch nett waren).




Du meinst sicher die "Streckenpostinnen".. (schreibt man das so )....vor allem im letzten Drittel der Strecke..


----------



## Limit83 (9. September 2010)

Wofür ihr noch Augen habt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cywalker (9. September 2010)

DAFÜR haben wir doch immer Augen. 

@Schlammspritzer
Ich glaub, die nennt man Streckenpostessen.


----------



## Oberaggi (9. September 2010)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Wofür ihr noch Augen habt...


Ich schaue mir halt gerne mal die schöne Gegend an. 
Immer diese Raser, die keinen Blick für die Schönheiten der Natur haben.


----------



## DeLocke (9. September 2010)

Als ich die netten Jungs in grün gesehen hab dachte ich erst ich wär falsch gefahren und im Übungsgelände der Bundeswehr gelandet, aber da passte der Spielplatz im Hintergrund nicht dazu 

Streckenposten Highlight war der junge Herr der Gitarre oder sowas gespielt hat, glaub das war am Kahlenberg.


----------



## Limit83 (9. September 2010)

Vielleicht sollten wir nächstes Jahr mal die Wahl zu Miss-Streckenposten einführen. Dann kommen vielleicht sogar ein paar Starter, nur um bei der Wahl mitmachen zu dürfen. Gewählt werden darf nur, wer mindestens die Mitteldistanz fährt und die Streckenpostessen müssen ihre Streckenpostennummer (die sie eh haben) unterwegs hochhalten, im Ziel darf man dann seine Stimme abgeben! Unter allen Teilnehmern verlosen wir dann eine Ballonfahrt mit der gewählten Miss-Streckenposten 2011. 

Hoffenltich gibts keine Alice Schwarzer des MTB-News-Forums .


----------



## DeLocke (9. September 2010)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir nächstes Jahr mal die Wahl zu Miss-Streckenposten einführen. Dann kommen vielleicht sogar ein paar Starter, nur um bei der Wahl mitmachen zu dürfen. Gewählt werden darf nur, wer mindestens die Mitteldistanz fährt und die Streckenpostessen müssen ihre Streckenpostennummer (die sie eh haben) unterwegs hochhalten, im Ziel darf man dann seine Stimme abgeben! Unter allen Teilnehmern verlosen wir dann eine Ballonfahrt mit der gewählten Miss-Streckenposten 2011.
> 
> Hoffenltich gibts keine Alice Schwarzer des MTB-News-Forums .



Ne die Gewinnerin darf dann mein Bike sauber machen


----------



## chris84 (9. September 2010)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir nächstes Jahr mal die Wahl zu Miss-Streckenposten einführen. Dann kommen vielleicht sogar ein paar Starter, nur um bei der Wahl mitmachen zu dürfen. Gewählt werden darf nur, wer mindestens die Mitteldistanz fährt und die Streckenpostessen müssen ihre Streckenpostennummer (die sie eh haben) unterwegs hochhalten, im Ziel darf man dann seine Stimme abgeben! Unter allen Teilnehmern verlosen wir dann eine Ballonfahrt mit der gewählten Miss-Streckenposten 2011.
> 
> Hoffenltich gibts keine Alice Schwarzer des MTB-News-Forums .


das wäre auf jeden Fall mal ne absolut coole Aktion! 

leichtbekleidete Schönheiten an der Strecke... vielleicht fahren dann auch endlich mal mehr Leute die Langdistanz, um alle 2 mal zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (9. September 2010)

Leichtbekleidet werden sich wohl nur die wenigsten morgens um 9.00 Uhr an den Streckenrand stellen


----------



## Oberaggi (9. September 2010)

Und damit auch mehr Starterinnen kommen wählen wir noch den Mister Streckenposten, aber ich glaube da konnte die Besetzung nicht ganz mithalten.
Ich muss aber gestehen auf die männlichen Schönheiten achte ich nicht so und die in den grünen Anzügen haben sich ja kaum vom Hintergrund abgehoben.


----------



## Schmal (9. September 2010)

- guuuter ansatz!

man könnte so was wie die 'gespenster von eschlikon' einführen - bei dem schweizer 24 h-klassiker sollen doch nachts ab und an barbusige schönheiten am streckenrand aus dem gebüsch auftauchen 

nur auf der 2. runde am kahlenberg - kurz raus aus dem gebüsch, wackel-wackel und wieder weg 

dann wird auch der startblock für die langstrecke berstend voll


----------



## Limit83 (9. September 2010)

das waren aber in eschlikon leider keine schönheiten...


----------



## Schmal (9. September 2010)

na dann auf  - grund und anlass genug, es besser zu machen 

ausschreibung schalten zum casting - 'germany's next top-streckenpostesse'

falls in der jury noch platz wäre..........


----------



## Blocko (9. September 2010)

muahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! 

Startgeld: 50,-
(inklusive happy end)


----------



## snoopy-bike (10. September 2010)

So ein Scheiß.... ich merke gerade, ich hab im falschen Waldbereich die Streckenposten eingewießen!!

Im nächsten Jahr passiert mir das nicht mehr!! Da werden alle Mädels von mir eingewießen!! .... schließlich hab ich die Macht


----------

